# Victorian Ghost Makeup



## smashinbeauty (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is my latest Halloween makeup called 
  	Victorian Ghost Makeup 





  	For more details on the list of products which were used please read my blog

  	It was a very simple look. 
  	1. apply a white foundation or face paint 
  	2. use dark gray eyeshadow to contour the face (cheeks & eyes) to achieve a more skeleton / starving look 
  	3. use a combination of dark gray and blue to light darken the eye sockets. 
  	4. Use a pail nudish lipstick for lips 
  	5. Apply a gray or white victorian wig 
  	6. Make sure your eyebrow are white 
  	7. very gently move your camera before you take a picture to get the effect above and don't use a flash or make a slight move with no flash


----------



## beezyfree (Oct 8, 2011)

ooh! Niiice! Spooky.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## pms1228 (Oct 8, 2012)

I was looking for details on your Victorian Ghost Makeup and went to your blog but didn't see anything.  i would like to know if i can get more detail on doing this.  i understand the picture is meant to look spooky but it doesn't give me enough detail to try to replicate it and know what products you used.
  	thanks


----------

